# N Scale Kato Track questions



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I've recently decided to switch to N scale due to space constraints and i've been doing research and it "seems" like the Kato Unitrak is the way to go from everything i've been reading and watching on youtube. 

I wanted to get some real feedback from folks on N scale turnouts / code / etc. because i'm confused. It took me a bit to understand HO and things are different with N scale and i'm spinning a bit. 

Couple of quick questions

1. how often do you find that you are mixing kato unitrak with other brands? Does kato basically have everything needed? on my last HO layout i mainly used Atlas Flex track with Peco / shinahora turnouts. 

2. it looks like kato unitrak locks together (i have not bought any but watched videos) so how do most people add feeder wires? I've seen some folks use the same method as HO which is to solder. I've seen another one where the guy took the track coupler and bent some wire into the metal housing and forced it back in, etc. any tips suggestions?

3. I understand mixing different codes means different heights on the rails. looks like kato unitrak is code 80. It looks like there is Kato unitrak flex track or do you have to switch to another brand like Atlas flex trak? part of why i'm asking is because Kato looks like code 80 where as the atlas flex is a different code?

sorry for all the questions but i'm starting to get excited and I can't really find an answer on the questions i've asked. maybe they are very basic.


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm not having a conversation with myself but maybe I am. 

It does look like you can do Atlas flex track N scale code 8 and there are PECO code 80 turnouts... i'm still stuck on what people recommend in N scale. As mentioned before with HO flex was the way to go and I liked peco turnouts way more than atlas (i replaced the atlas ones with PECO). 

Maybe i'm not understanding this but in my previous post I mentioned Kato unitrack was code 80 but when you search on the modeltrainstuff.com website only Atlas and Peco show up for N scale Code 80. I know that the Kato unitrack has the roadbed built in and I was wondering if that was why...


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Hiya brob, hopefully I can answer some of your questions

1) I haven't mixed any track because so far Kato has had everything I've needed to have the layout I want. I'm working on my 2nd layout now with the addition of even more track, double super-elevated. Kato turnouts only need 12VDC to operate and use either their switches of a DPDT momentary on / off / momentary on to reverse polarity to throw the points

2) Yes the various parts of the track simply snaps together and when you take it apart one of the couplers stays on each segment of track, you don't have to chase down or swap out connectors. Kato does have feeder track but there is the possibility of them unplugging under the track, the also sell joiner / connector feeders but you can make them as I did, real simple to do. With the joiners / connectors you really don't need to solder the track together

3) I can't recall offhand which code that Kato is but yes, if you wanted to mix other track you could but you'd have to make sure to have a suitable track-bed under to match up to the Kato height's plastic, and somewhat real looking, ballast

I hope this helps you out


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wooky, thanks for the feedback. I'm just trying to get my head around not doing everything with flex track and not laying track-bed under the track. It seems like things would get put together faster with Kato.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes, Kato track is so easy to do. My first layout was basically an eyeball put it together and then I found Anyrail track design program (not endorsing them, just saying it's what I used). The 1st layout was fine as a learning experience but I could only run one train. The layout I'm doing now is an upgrade all around with multiple tracks, DCC control, and more trains to run


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

OH, while thinking about it and this issue might be an across the board issue, at the track joints I had sharp "snags" which gave me some problems with derails and trains coming to an abrupt stop. I saw a video concerning this, and can't remember which track the guy was using, but I hit each rail end with a file to knock the sharp edge / point so now the track is smooth with no _snags_ that can be felt. Not a gamechanger with using Kato Unitrack, like I said it's likely an across the board thing


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> Yes, Kato track is so easy to do. My first layout was basically an eyeball put it together and then I found Anyrail track design program (not endorsing them, just saying it's what I used). The 1st layout was fine as a learning experience but I could only run one train. The layout I'm doing now is an upgrade all around with multiple tracks, DCC control, and more trains to run


I started in Anyrail my new HO layout until I decided N scale was really where I needed to be to get more scenery, etc. so the layout was not overwhelmed with track and trains. Do you mind sharing your AnyRail file so I can see how you have done your layout? 

Also, any suggestions for any N scale layout sites where you can download sample Anyrail files?


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Here is my design, based on some others I saw online and just tweaked here and there to fit my table with it's addition of 4X4 ft and what I wanted. The only thing missing is a reverse loop I'm going to put in at the top. And I'm not aware of any sites that have ready made downloadable files, I just copied some designs I liked and used Anyrail to make them "mine". My doubletrack is elevated 2 inches with outer loop and loop that goes inside with sidings are "ground level"


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I will second using Kato for everything you need. I just started with my son and we sort of completed our first layout in the beginning of December. I did it all with the packaged sets Kato sells, including a couple variation sets so I had a double loop with sidings on each. We are now in the process of expanding that to three loops where the third loop will break down into a work yard then come back together to continue around. 

We used the Kato feeder tracks for the first two loops and had no problems. We are continuing with just Kato track, but since we moved to DCC, we are going to use their terminal uni-joiners (their name for the clips that lock the rails and pieces together) so we can make sure there is even power around the track.

The only problem I found with using Kato turnouts came with the expansion. The two sidings had #6 turnouts and I had no troubles. The expansion we started has #4 turnouts for the yard. They require a special piece of track on one leg because the bed will not fit all the way against the turnout. The angle is so narrow that one of the two sides must be cut. This is not a problem when building, since the turnout came with the extra piece (actually two, one notched on the left and one on the right) but it messed with my diagram I had done. I used SCARM to design it and I did not know about this interference problem.

My local hobby shop did not recommend flex track or mixing anything, but they knew I was a novice and that might have colored their advice. It worked for me.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There is not problem using Unitrack, or any other roadbed or sectional track to make a layout. These track systems are made for smaller layouts with fairly simple geometry. The more complex you get, as Steve noted, it gets harder and harder to "balance" the layout, because changes in one area often require an offsetting change somewhere else to make the fixed shapes of the pieces work out and connect up.

This is the advantage of flextrack In that you just shape the track as you need it. My first layout was made with sectional track, as was my son's. The one I am currently building, however, a 12' x 16' folded doggone, would be a nightmare with any kind of sectional track. The only pieces I am using are turnouts and crossings. Everything else is flex. The other issue is tha as the amount of track increases, it becomes less work to join 36" sections of track than 9" ones. And since each of those joints represents an area of potential electrical failure, that's another advantage of using flex track. The price difference also becomes significant with longer track runs.

So each hobbyist needs to weigh the advantages of both methods. The only mistake you can really make is jotnusing flex track because it seems harder to use. And it is, but not that much. After a short learning curve, anyone can use it well.


----------



## TVRR (Nov 15, 2019)

I use Kato because it is pretty much bomb proof. Having had a couple of Atlas sectional layouts I can tell you it works better all the time. Their switches are very good but limited in variety. If absolutely prototypical appearance is your bag then others may suit better. I do use flex in switching and long stand by sidings. With cork roadbed under it there is a good height match.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

brob2k1 said:


> I've recently decided to switch to N scale due to space constraints and i've been doing research and it "seems" like the Kato Unitrak is the way to go from everything i've been reading and watching on youtube.
> 
> I wanted to get some real feedback from folks on N scale turnouts / code / etc. because i'm confused. It took me a bit to understand HO and things are different with N scale and i'm spinning a bit.
> 
> ...


brob2k1;

Don't be sorry for asking questions here. Asking and answering questions is one of the main things we do on this forum. I'm a long-time N-scale model railroader but I've also had O-27 and HO-scale trains in the dim distant past 😄 . (I'm 72) Wooky has answered your Kato Unitrack questions, so I'll add just one thing on "roadbed track." If you decide you want the snap-together track with a gray plastic roadbed piece under each section, definitely use Kato Unitrack, NOT Bachmann EZ-Track. The reason is the turnouts. The Kato turnouts are decent, and reliable. The Bachmann turnouts are neither. They are simply, the very worst turnout on the market.

You can use flex track, and cork, or foam, roadbed in N-scale the same way you did in HO-scale. Apart from the obvious size difference, they are the same products you're used to. Peco's excellent turnouts are available in N-scale too. Atlas "custom Line turnouts are not available in N-scale, only their cheapy "Snap Switch" type. Id go with Peco or Micro Engineering turnouts both are very good. Kato products, including their locomotives and complete passenger trains, are excellent. They make lots of differnt diesels, but very few US prototype steam locos. Bachmann does offer many different steamers.

The files below have more info on a variety of model railroad subjects. 

Good Luck, Have Fun, and don't be afraid to ask as many questions as you like.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> There is not problem using Unitrack, or any other roadbed or sectional track to make a layout. These track systems are made for smaller layouts with fairly simple geometry. The more complex you get, as Steve noted, it gets harder and harder to "balance" the layout, because changes in one area often require an offsetting change somewhere else to make the fixed shapes of the pieces work out and connect up.
> 
> This is the advantage of flextrack In that you just shape the track as you need it. My first layout was made with sectional track, as was my son's. The one I am currently building, however, a 12' x 16' folded doggone, would be a nightmare with any kind of sectional track. The only pieces I am using are turnouts and crossings. Everything else is flex. The other issue is tha as the amount of track increases, it becomes less work to join 36" sections of track than 9" ones. And since each of those joints represents an area of potential electrical failure, that's another advantage of using flex track. The price difference also becomes significant with longer track runs.
> 
> So each hobbyist needs to weigh the advantages of both methods. The only mistake you can really make is jotnusing flex track because it seems harder to use. And it is, but not that much. After a short learning curve, anyone can use it well.


Ben, good to see you are well. Many many thanks on helping me out several years ago with the first layout I was setting up. I was able to get it up and running with most of the design you helped with but as usual you were correct that jamming so much track in the space I had would make doing things like scenery and everything else almost impossible. As you can see with that in mind I've switched to N scale and have started to collect quite a bit of rolling stock and just getting started in now designing an N scale layout. 



traction fan said:


> k, or foam, roadbed in N-scale the same way you did in HO-scale. Apart from the obvious size difference, they are the same products you're used to. Peco's excellent turnouts are available in N-scale too. Atlas "custom Line turnouts are not available in N-scale, only their cheapy "Snap Switch" type. Id go with Peco or Micro Engineering turnouts both are very good. Kato products, including their locomotives and complete passenger trains, are excellent. They make lots of differnt diesels, but very few US prototype steam locos. Bachmann


Looks like Peco and Micro Engineering turnouts are what I'm going to be looking at using when i'm working in AnyRail.

I think after reading through this I feel more comfortable turning to flex track again in N scale. I was concerned because a lot of what I was reading kept talking about how the Kato Unitrack was the way to go and that there was not much available in flex. Further reading and responses here helped me realize that at one point Kato also created flex track but it seems like they no longer do.

So it looks like I'll be using Atlas flex track with Peco and Micro Engineering turnouts where needed. I'm working with a larger area for N scale with a 10ft x 4ft area. I'm going to keep the benchwork pretty much the same as I had in mind with HO except I might keep my ends at 4ft instead of expanding them to 56 inches to allow for a bit bigger radius.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

brob2k1 said:


> Ben, good to see you are well. Many many thanks on helping me out several years ago with the first layout I was setting up. I was able to get it up and running with most of the design you helped with but as usual you were correct that jamming so much track in the space I had would make doing things like scenery and everything else almost impossible. As you can see with that in mind I've switched to N scale and have started to collect quite a bit of rolling stock and just getting started in now designing an N scale layout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brob2k1;

Here's another point on Peco turnouts and flex track. If you use the popular code 55 track, be aware that Peco's "code 55" turnouts and flex track are sort of weird. The rail is actually code 78, with some of the rail buried in the thick plastic tie strip. That part's OK, but they also use rail with two rail bases. One at the bottom, normal location, and another base higher up where in theory, it could mate with actual code 55 rail from other brands. For some quite unfathomable reason the good folks at Peco did not provide a slot for a rail joiner at the upper "base." The end result is that Peco's "code 55" track & turnouts will mate with more Peco "code 55" track or with any brand of code 80 track (using the bottom base) It will not mate normally with any other brand of code 55 track, without major surgery and soldering of the rail joint. If you elect to use Peco "code55" turnouts, I suggest using Peco flex track rather than Atlas, or any other brand. None of this applies if you use code 80 track. It can mate with the Peco turnouts, even the "code 55" ones. Micro Engineering turnouts are made with real code 55 rail that is actually 55/1000ths" high. They are also extremely realistic-looking, so is their flex track. Their flex track is much stiffer than Atlas "super-flex" track. It requires more fussing to get it into a curve, but once set, it retains the curved shape. Atlas bends very easily but if you let go it will spring back to straight. I use the Micro Engineering code 55 flex for all my visible track and some Atlas code 80 that I had on hand, for my hidden staging yard. All this, and a lot more is in those pdf files I sent you.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi all. Have a look see whatcan be done with Unitrack. I have not build it, but I sure use it a lot. A deceased friend built it 8-10 years ago, and I bought it in 2016.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

BigEd said:


> Hi all. Have a look see whatcan be done with Unitrack. I have not build it, but I sure use it a lot. A deceased friend built it 8-10 years ago, and I bought it in 2016.
> View attachment 552373


TEASER 😳 you are going to show a mere ONE picture, and from a distance at that ??? J/K, more pics would be nice


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Knew i was going to get in trouble. Hopefully these will be good enough. the layout in this configuration is no more. In fact, the garage it was housed in is now a flatlet...

BUT I got a 220 square foot train room for my trouble - also know as a mother-in-law...


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

It came with a dust cover as it lived in 2 garages and needed some protection.


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

@BigEd that looks amazing. I love the dust cover !


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

I have started to install in the new room, but got lazy real quick...


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

The layout has a reverse loop at this point... I am using this as the split too


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Now to build the new layout between the two pieces. All track will be Kato Unitrack.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Juss raggin' on ya Ed LOL I like the way it was "ballasted", beats the crap outta covering everything with it. And the mountain background I'll have to look into as well


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

I also would love to know where my buddy got the backdrops but seeing he’s now playing with the big layout in the sky...

The far side has a lift off mountain - very well done!

I guess I have to get photo’s of that now too...?


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

The one thing I forgot to mention is about the performance of this Kato Unitrack track. Both the running capabilities and the points flawless performance in a dusty and rusty old garage. Top quality for sure!


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Nah, I'll look for a mountain panorama poster for the backdrop (not real good at painting "happy trees" lol)

Yeah, patiently waiting for an order with the turnouts I need to finish laying my Kato track (3-5 day order fulfillment for free shipping over $99 is a fair trade I think)


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

BigEd said:


> I also would love to know where my buddy got the backdrops but seeing he’s now playing with the big layout in the sky...





Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> Nah, I'll look for a mountain panorama poster for the backdrop (not real good at painting "happy trees" lol)


Trackside Scenery (link to N scale photos) sells backdrop photos with a lot of different scenes. They are 48 inches long and some are designed to be repeatable if you need a longer one. Just in case that helps with what you are looking for.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

It does! Thanks!


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Yeah, headed over there now, Thanks Steve

Several distinct possibilities over there for the back corner of my layout


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

brob2k1 said:


> I've recently decided to switch to N scale due to space constraints and i've been doing research and it "seems" like the Kato Unitrak is the way to go from everything i've been reading and watching on youtube.
> 
> I wanted to get some real feedback from folks on N scale turnouts / code / etc. because i'm confused. It took me a bit to understand HO and things are different with N scale and i'm spinning a bit.
> 
> ...


Kato has a piece of track to connect to non roadbed code 80 track. I just saw it today online can't remember where.

Might have been Fifer Hobby.

Frank


----------



## LJClark (Jun 26, 2017)

brob2k1 said:


> I started in Anyrail my new HO layout until I decided N scale was really where I needed to be to get more scenery, etc. so the layout was not overwhelmed with track and trains. Do you mind sharing your AnyRail file so I can see how you have done your layout?
> 
> Also, any suggestions for any N scale layout sites where you can download sample Anyrail files?


I'm another person who started with AnyRail to try HO Unitrack layouts -- then decided to scale down to N Unitrack. 

My starting point was getting ideas from some of the Kato examples, and also other track plans online. That pushed me towards getting more familiar with the software and how it handled Unitrack. I even made a little Excel sheet to help me figure out which combinations of sections would get me the lengths I needed. I've noticed that AnyRail allows you a wee bit of wiggle room, so you don't need sub-millimeter accuracy.

My approach was to start with plans for a 24 x 36 layout (on a 1/2" cork base) so I could fiddle around, try some things, and learn what didn't work on paper, and then Iay down the sections. I plan on lifting the final 24 x 36 trackwork and using that as the starter for a 36 x 78 door layout.

I went through a bunch of AnyRail 24 x 36 mods until I got the first track pinned down, and then more plan mods and track work as I sorted out some of the operational issues. At some point in time, I copied the 24 x 36 plans onto a 36 x 72 -- and then a 36 x 78 base (1/2 foot in N-Scale makes a big difference) and started planning the expansion. 

I kept improving (messing around with) the 24 x 36, so I would make a change on both layouts for that portion, and then continue with other changes on the big layout plan. I'm 99% with the 24 x 36 and better than 95% on the big one. A couple of times I had a flash of genius at 11:00 pm, and just had to fire up the computer.


----------

